# Rolled my first fatty



## David Leopold (Feb 16, 2019)

Well, being that I live in Canada and it’s now legal to do so, I finally rolled and smoked my first fatty yesterday. Lol

1lb (ish) of what I call “warm” Italian sausage. I make it myself from ground pork shoulder, SWMBO doesn’t like spicy so I just tone down the Italian recipes. 
Layer of Black Forest ham
Onions
Orange peppers
Cheddar
Mozzarella
Chopped bacon (my own smoked belly bacon of course!)
Grating of pecorino Romano cheese
Rolled up and then bacon weave, I’ll hang my head in shame here because I used store bought for this. 
My own rib rub on it

Smoked in the MES30, at 250, with hickory and cherry, until IT hit 165. Took just short of 2.5hrs. 

Sliced and put on burger buns, and it was INCREDIBLE!!

Already planning my next one. Probably a pizza version. Really want to do a breakfast one but I don’t look forward to trying to wake up in time to smoke it for breakfast. Haha


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice looking first fatty. Excellent job.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## David Leopold (Feb 16, 2019)

Gmc2003, thanks for the 2 part instruction posts you made! I used them as a guide for this first go at it.


----------



## buzzy (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks real  good for first. Believe me there will be plenty more rolled & smoked fatties to come. Pizza fatty is real good. Some times I like to keep it simple ( maybe lazy). I use a box of good mac & cheese only. Plus they have all kinds of different varieties


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2019)

Glad they helped. Don't be afraid of smoking a fatty a day in advance. They reheat well. The only exception I can think of would be a fatty with some type of breading as part of the stuffing(muffin, pancake, etc). It may get to soggy. 

Chris


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 16, 2019)

good stuff... looks very good...My family like it even more since I started to roll row of hard boiled eggs on top of the cheese and other stuff and then rolled..


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 16, 2019)

Awesome looking for your first fatty.

Warren


----------

